# St.Croix broken rod tip



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a dilemma, my 7ft St.Croix eyecon is now about 6'8". It was given to me as a gift a few years ago. No receipt, no warranty. So do i shave it down to the next eye and just have a shorter rod or do I try to sell it?


----------



## HankBarley (Aug 30, 2010)

MogadoreRez87 said:


> I have a dilemma, my 7ft St.Croix eyecon is now about 6'8". It was given to me as a gift a few years ago. No receipt, no warranty. So do i shave it down to the next eye and just have a shorter rod or do I try to sell it?


 You can send it to St Croix and they will replace it for a flat rate. They have different service levels starting at $20 You can go to http://stcroixrods.com/service-warranty/service-warranty-policies/ for more details. There is also a upgrade option that will give you credit for the old one on a new one.


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

They also have a discount shipping option on there for when you send it back. Its like a flat $10 and you take it to Fed Ex. Saves you about $10-$15. Good turn around time from them as well. I have had them repair 4 rods.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

MogadoreRez87 said:


> I have a dilemma, my 7ft St.Croix eyecon is now about 6'8". It was given to me as a gift a few years ago. No receipt, no warranty. So do i shave it down to the next eye and just have a shorter rod or do I try to sell it?


What happened to the rod? If u send it in, st. Croix will know if it was a defect or wear and tear or abuse. So be prepared for the worst. Defects show up after the first few times of use, after that failure is usually from abuse whether u realize it or not. The only other thing u can do is put a new tip top guide on it. 4 inches will definitely change the action. If your OK with that keep it if not u can try to sell it


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Front door closed on it as I was bringing it in, im going to try and sell it


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

$30 o.b.o


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Confused on Avid rod, looking at the site it says that this rod falls under Forever Assurance Lifetime warranty. What exactly does this mean if I had the largest eye break off? Do they replace or repair and what fees to I pay? Thanks for any help. This eye where it broke off close to eye seem rusty, my other eyes had no rust.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I would call St.Croix I broke the tip off My Mo Jo Bass pole, I actually closed the power window in my truck on it, they replaced it no questions asked. This year I broke it again and decided I didnt want to take advantage of there good service and cut the tip off.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

What did you pay in shipping when they did this for you? Thanks for info


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

coach76 said:


> What did you pay in shipping when they did this for you? Thanks for info


I dont remember, but I dont think it was much.


----------



## limpline (Jan 6, 2009)

MogadoreRez87 said:


> I have a dilemma, my 7ft St.Croix eyecon is now about 6'8". It was given to me as a gift a few years ago. No receipt, no warranty. So do i shave it down to the next eye and just have a shorter rod or do I try to sell it?


Don't know about now but St Croix used to replace any broken rod section free of charge, you just had to send them the broken section. Replaced one for me while in FLA Snook fishing after it hit a Flat's boat tower--wasn't really their fault. Anyway worth a try, You can reach them in ST. Croix, WI.. Good luck


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Get a new tip top put on it. Won't cost you much at all and you still have a functioning rod. The action will be different but you shouldn't lose much power as power is generated from the butt end of your rod.


----------



## 5fishlimit (Jan 14, 2016)

Stop by your local Walmart, DSG, or Gander MTN and pick up a tip top replacement. They are usually less than $7 for a package. Very easy to fix yourself. It's just a good idea to keep this in your boat or tackle box.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

What could it hurt to contact St. Croix and ask them? There's no doubt it's their rod, and from the numbers on it they could probably identify exactly when it was made. Don't you think that quite a bit of their stuff is given as gifts, so people might not have receipts? 

If it turns out to be more than you want to spend, then you can cut it off at the next guide, or epoxy on a new tip top. You don't HAVE to send it back in. 

But I'd at least check it out. My buddy got an entire new front end for his crossbow for free! He dropped it, fully cocked, on his concrete driveway and a limb shattered. Parker replaced it at zero cost to him! Parker even reimbursed the dealer for doing the work!

I know It's popular to bash business in America today, but there are good companies out there making some great products, and they stand behind them. 

Nothing ventured, nothing gained!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I had a 7' eyecon that the tip also broke off on was not happy. Replace it with a fenwick eite tech. !! Call st croix and niceky request a full refund not a replacement


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Didnt see that you broke yours in the door. Mine was while fishing. Rod was 3 days old


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

I broke the tips off 2 eyecons they replaced the first one. I did the upgrade to an Avid on the 2nd
I think the tip is just too thin on the eyecon. I like the Avid better


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> Didnt see that you broke yours in the door. Mine was while fishing. Rod was 3 days old


Doesn't really matter how old it is. Most manufacturing defects show up pretty quick. That's why I never buy the "extended" insurance, especially on electronics. If it's going to go south, it will usually do so in a hurry.



Rodbuster said:


> I broke the tips off 2 eyecons they replaced the first one. I did the upgrade to an Avid on the 2nd
> I think the tip is just too thin on the eyecon. I like the Avid better


That could very well be the case. They tried to offer a more sensitive rod, and wound up stepping over the edge.No doubt the Avid's reputation is well established. I have several St. Croix rods and they are terrific.


----------

